# Thinking of Windsor Dover for 1st bike



## Auditor (May 13, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of buying my first road bike. I have a mountain bike that I've ridden some, mostly for short trips but would like something for commuting, long rides, and working out. I was thinking of ordering the following:

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/windsor/dover.htm

Figured I'd get the 62cm as I'm 6'3. Road bikes at LBS start at about $700 and used bikes don't seem to be that great of a deal here in Portland. I'm mechanicly inclined and want to learn how to work on my bike anyways so setup isn't an issue. I figure I'll ride this for a year or two then upgrade and keep it as a backup. 

Will this Dover work ok for a few years or am I going to be wishing I had carbon forks or other better parts right away? Any other thoughts or recommendations would be great.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*It looks like a reasonable buy*

BD bikes are usually good spec for the price. However, as you will hear from others, it is important that the bike fit properly. It would be a good idea to either go to a bike fitter in your community to get their opinion about frame dimensions. But if you're on a budget and can't spend the money to pay for advice, you can consult some online resources: 

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit/
https://www.wrenchscience.com/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/Secure/Fit/Height.aspx?stylecode=R&stylecode=R

If the bike is close to the right dimensions, you can always play around with the stem and seat as you get used to it.


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like a good bike, i got a windsor from BD as well and I enjoy the hell out of it. You can't go wrong with any of the bikes they offer, especially since they're brand new and have a warranty. I have had the bike for about 5 months now and it still rides as well as it did as the first ride, looks new still so I don't know how people like to claim the bikes don't last.

Its also not very hard to adjust the components, very simple machines quite honestly and I just don't see why people pay to get it done to their bikes but that's just me. If it fits in your budget, figure out the size and buy it and get out there and ride. . . which is what i'm about to do!
Good luck.


----------



## coinstar2k (Apr 17, 2007)

Keep looking...these are not as good as other mass retailers offer.


----------

